# Budget grinder for La Pavoni Lever



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi folks,

As per title I'm looking for a suitable grinder for my machine - La Pavoni Stradivari. It is essentially the same machine as La Pavoni Professional but arguably prettier. But you all more than likely already knew that









So by looking at threads, reviews, etc there seems to be descent grinders at the £250-£350 price range but I'm looking to spend less really. Ideally I'd like too keep the budget as low as possible.

I have been looking as second hand mazzer SJ and even got one for a few days but the wife was not too impressed with the overall looks and I had to part with it.

So what are my options? It has to be smaller and prettier (otherwise I'll never hear the end of it) but I'm willing to compromise a little on the grind quality as long as it grinds descent. We drink mostly cappuccinos and lattes, mainly because my little EMIDE grinder is just not good enough (or I'm not good enough to make it) to produce grind to pull a descent espresso and if it makes any difference we drink almost exclusively Illy coffee.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Does your better half like pink?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161005048966

see the review at BellaBarista (it did well)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There is an ascaso i1 on eBay at the moment for 135 buy it now in black, that will do the job no probs, nice litte burr grinder equal to the rocky and similar priced units, it retails at 100 more than that.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ascaso-MIN4UK-i-1-Colour-Aluminium-Coffee-Grinder-Black-Anthracite-RRP-240-99-/300898285205?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item460eef7695

Or if you don't mind pink, a brand new one here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ascaso-i-1-Coffee-Grinder-Espresso-i1-Colour-Baby-Pink-New-/161005048966?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257ca61486


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha same suggestion


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I reckon it might be possible to get the pink ones for something like £140 delivered, which would be a good deal - they've been on ebay a while now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a Brasillia RR45 in chrome for sale, £180 including delivery. It will produce results on par with the SJ and looks a whole lot nicer!


----------



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

painty said:


> Does your better half like pink?


It's not always all about her you know... The black one looks ok but I best not tell here there is a pink grinder....


----------



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I have a Brasillia RR45 in chrome for sale, £180 including delivery. It will produce results on par with the SJ and looks a whole lot nicer!


Can you please let me know the size on it. It looks colossal


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

If you're in London, I have a Mazzer SJ which I'll let go for £185. No postage!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Throw that mazzer up in the for sale thread it won't stay there very long!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Cheers, may well do that!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee box, it is 56 cm to top of hopper. It is big but a workhorse!


----------



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

A bit too big, although I do admit - it looks much better than SJ.


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

With regards to the Ascaso i-1 grinders that are on Ebay. Are they different models, as the body of the black one does not appear to taper yet the Pink one does?


----------



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

The were the same.


----------

